# 20 gauge slug gun capabilities?



## NonTypicalCPA

I was considering switching from my 12ga to a 20ga for a dedicated slug gun. Most, if not all of my gun hunting is done from my bow stands, which are in heavy cover where the maximum shot would be at most around 100 yards. At what distance is the 20ga still accurate with sufficient killing power?


----------



## spooledbseries

i would see no problem with it


----------



## gobblegrunt

in hunting and in life in general " if ya got a big gun shoot it"

Id stick with the 12!


----------



## michiganhonkers

I bought my girlfriend a cheap mossburg model 500 combo with the scoped slug barrel. When i sighted it in with copper solids i was VERY supprised with the results. Bigger isnt always better. Myself i shoot the exact same thing but the 12ga. model and that thing flings copper solids great also. Just depends on how much you want it to kick. A 20ga is more than capiable of a good 100 yard killing shot. Go with 2 3/4" shells rather than 3'. The 2 3/4' shoot alot better and are alot more predictable. Dont let anyone tell you a 20ga isnt enough power, thats a lie. There was a rite up in a magizine, i belive it was woods and water news (here in michigan) and they had a shootout between slugs out of 20ga shotguns and 12ga shotguns and the 20ga DID have better results.


----------



## onebadmutt

the 20 is more accurate affter 100 yrds in general I think


----------



## Asian Archer

I have a 20 in Rem 11-87 and I get 2inch groups at 100yards with hastings 3 inch sabots. They are awesome and I have plenty of knock down power out to that range. They are a little more prone to wind drift but that is about it. I also shoot a rifled slug barrel. I agree the 20 is often overlooked as a serious deer gun. If you don't think it has enough check out the new Hastings 3 1/2 inch 20 gauge gun and look at the ballistics. You will be surprised. Good luck 
Brian


----------



## buckwiz

Shot many deer with a rem 870 20 ga and they dont go anywhere. Pretty accurate and PLENTY of knock down power. Wouldnt hesitate to use it forever.


----------



## Gutz

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I was considering switching from my 12ga to a 20ga for a dedicated slug gun. Most, if not all of my gun hunting is done from my bow stands, which are in heavy cover where the maximum shot would be at most around 100 yards. At what distance is the 20ga still accurate with sufficient killing power?


PLENTY of power for the situations you're talking about, IMO.

-G


----------



## TrekJeff

Although I don't own one, I wouldn't hesitate. I read the same info as mentioned above and the 20 actually has better trajectory. Find what load works for you and enjoy.


----------



## Yaz

Using my 20 ga. Remington 870 with a rifled barrel with scope and Remington Ultra Core Lokt sabot slugs, I'm good out to 150 yards on the range. (Different ammmo yeilds less accurrate results in my gun).

Haven't taken that long a shot from my stand, but I'm ready. I also have a 12 gauge, but will never go back to using it as a slug gun. The 20 ga. is plenty of gun and more managable for follow-up shots.


----------



## ogwed615

hornady makes a slug that i was pretty impressed with. check them out , they are not cheap but the ballistics on the side of the box claim that there is no drop off at 200 yards. i have never tried shooting them that far, but i know that they did quick work of a doe last year at 60 yards. i would not be afraid of a 20 gauge at all you have to remember with a well placed shot people kill them with a 410


----------



## cmark

I converted my Savage (model 67??) pump 20 with a fixed barrel over to a scoped slug gun. The last 5 times the trigger was pulled has resulted in 5 dead deer. Distances varied from over 120 yards to 50 yards. All kills were clean. Had to hold a little high on the long distance shot, but she dropped in her tracks. This is my go to deer gun.


----------



## wecker20

I mis shooting my double barreled 20 gauge. Might have to bust if out soon and let off both barrels for stress relief. That's always a good way to relieve some.


----------



## Fur-minator

onebadmutt said:


> the 20 is more accurate affter 100 yrds in general I think


I would stick with the 12. Much more Energy (ft-lbs) = more killing power.
You can still shoot shorter distances but if there is a chance you may want to venture out to 100+ yards get the 12.

Remember that the slug velocity and energy begin to decrease very rapidly past 100 yards. 


At 100 yards Energy = 12 ga -2325, 20 ga - 1506

http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/shotshell_slug_loads.asp


----------



## Wendy

I've hunted 27 years using the same Remington 1100, youth model 20 ga. I have never felt let down by this gun. What I love about the youth model is that the stock is shorter, so it's easier to manuever through the thick brush, and less chance of catching the butt on my clothes as I bring the gun up. If that gun was still available, I'd buy another one for a spare. 
I've shot several deer at at least 100 yrds. and the deer didn't go any further than if I shot em from 10 yrds.. which I've also done. The only difference I've seen is that you may not get full pass through, usually it's under the skin on the other side... but the damage has been done by that point.


----------



## mparks

Fur-minator said:


> I would stick with the 12. Much more Energy (ft-lbs) = more killing power.
> You can still shoot shorter distances but if there is a chance you may want to venture out to 100+ yards get the 12.
> 
> Remember that the slug velocity and energy begin to decrease very rapidly past 100 yards.
> 
> 
> At 100 yards Energy = 12 ga -2325, 20 ga - 1506
> 
> http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/shotshell_slug_loads.asp


That 1506 FPE @ 100 yards with the 20 ga Core-Lokt ain't too shabby! More than a .44 Mag at muzzle. Plenty for whitetails.


----------



## b2theill

personally i do not think accuracey would be an issue. 20 ga. in my opinon is lighter and easier to handle in think cover, yet i think the 12 ga. has more "knocking power" at closer ranges. i think it is personal pref.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Thanks for the many replys. I took my 12ga 1187 to the range yesterday. It must have known I was thinking about replacing it because it shot awesome. Maybe I'll pick up a 20 in the offseason.


----------



## michiganhonkers

Asian Archer said:


> I have a 20 in Rem 11-87 and I get 2inch groups at 100yards with hastings 3 inch sabots. They are awesome and I have plenty of knock down power out to that range. They are a little more prone to wind drift but that is about it. I also shoot a rifled slug barrel. I agree the 20 is often overlooked as a serious deer gun. If you don't think it has enough check out the new Hastings 3 1/2 inch 20 gauge gun and look at the ballistics. You will be surprised. Good luck
> Brian


The hole point in using a 20ga is to get away from recoil. Why use a 3 1/2" 20ga shell when a 2 3/4" 12ga will kick almost the same? Any well placed shot is going to kill a deer. Would you want to stand infront of a 20ga slug at 100yrds? Thats what i thought. Thats like people using 300 ultra mags for deer hunting up north. You can keep your tore to hell deer, Il take my .308 anyday. People always think bigger is better and thats not the truth. Its a whitetail not a freakin elk :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster

Todays saboted 20 guage loads are far more effective than most 12 guage loads of 12-15 years ago! If you think a .45-70 is effective, then I wouldn't question todays 20 guage saboted rounds, especially the high velocity ammo now on the market. Plenty for whitetail! The only negative is that the ammo choices for the 20 are not nearly as vast as they are for the 12 when it comes to high performance sabots. The gap is closing, but we will likely never have as many 20 loads as we do 12. As for accuracy...there is no difference! 20 guage slug ammo is produced to the same tolerances 12 guage ammo is produced.....guns are the wildcard. But there are plenty of accurate 20 slug guns on the market as well!


----------

